# Daniel Craig's "Layer Cake" Casaul Clothes



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

*Daniel Craig's "Layer Cake" Casual Clothes*

I know this movie is 4 years old but its been getting a lot of play recently on cable. I think the leather jacket, jeans and shoes sported by craig look great. Particularly for the middle age person. Kind of cool without trying to look really young.

Does anyone know what the brands were for the jacket, jeans and what appears to be chelsea boots.

The jacket has a neat red lining as well. Ill try and find some pics to link as well.

heres some quick pics of the jacket:

https://www.tailslate.net/reviews/index.asp?ID=119&lst=n&dpt=film


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

kbuzz said:


> I know this movie is 4 years old but its been getting a lot of play recently on cable. I think the leather jacket, jeans and shoes sported by craig look great. Particularly for the middle age person. Kind of cool without trying to look really young.
> 
> Does anyone know what the brands were for the jacket, jeans and what appears to be chelsea boots.
> 
> ...


34 is middle-aged..thanks you have made my day.:icon_pale:

Totally agree on wardroble. Can't help on brands except that Kilgour claim to make the tailoring and the leather jacket looks like a Dunhill.

*W_B*


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

I was thinking the leather jacket looked a bit like a Belvest. If it is, there should be a small patch on the upper left sleeve (usually, just barely visible) with the Belvest logo. I didn't notice it in the three photos you referenced.

alaric


----------



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

The khaki suit was by Richard James. The leather jacket by Armani


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

bulla said:


> The khaki suit was by Richard James. The leather jacket by Armani


Interesting. Do you know if the RJ suit was his own line or his collaboration with Dunhill?

*W_B*


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

bulla said:


> The khaki suit was by Richard James. The leather jacket by Armani


armani...would never have even been on my short list. Wow, one what the overpriced retail on that would be.....now all i have to do is find someone who makes something similar.....

any info on the boots n jeans


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

The boots are RM Williams.

Who cares what make the jeans are. They work for him b/c they fit him. You have to find jeans that fit you correctly.


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

bulla said:


> The khaki suit was by Richard James. The leather jacket by Armani


Ok now does anyone have an idea where to get this coat or one like it?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

kbuzz said:


> Ok now does anyone have an idea where to get this coat or one like it?


It seems like a pretty simple black leather jacket.



alaric said:


> I was thinking the leather jacket looked a bit like a Belvest. If it is, there should be a small patch on the upper left sleeve (usually, just barely visible) with the Belvest logo. I didn't notice it in the three photos you referenced.
> 
> alaric


I think you mean Bellstaff


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

*the jacket*

well IMHO it is not just a regular jacket. For the leather appears to very soft. Most motorcycle type jackets use a stiffer type leather. As such its probably more of a fashion brand then say a motorcycle co. like schott.

Second and most important is fit. The jacket drapes very well and is cut slim. Not a typical sort of otr wilson leather one size fits all square type.

finally the lining is red or maroon. I like this feature.

ill try and find some more pics but thus far have been unsuccesful....


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I have seen ...*

the movie.

It;s absolutely wonderful. The whole thing - it's a classic English gangster movie. We have the heroes (Craig's band), the European villians (Serbians), the crazy mobster (Duke) and the top boss - Eddie Temple.

The music and the clothes are wonderful. But then again - British guys like to dress well. It was Kilgour with suits.

Eddie is dressed in chalk stripe DB's, vests, braces, signet ring, he wears a green dinner jacket with turn back cuffs, drives a Bentley. Craig is wonderful - both in casual and in smart clothes (navy or khaki suit). It's also nice to see people dress in jackets, double cuff shirts and jeans to clubs.

And YES ! Sienna Miller is cool.

Andrey


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

bulla said:


> The khaki suit was by Richard James. The leather jacket by Armani


Are you sure you're not thinking of Casino Royale with the Armani leather jacket?


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

have you emailed magnoli about this question yet? if anyone can identify or reproduce this jacket for you, I imagine it's him.

e-mail:

[email protected]

he did a repro of the casino royale jacket, cruise's jacket from minority report, etc.

https://magnolic.ipower.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=34&osCsid=e8d863aa6c90c6f8e176ebe4db13239b

I would also get with the webmaster of this forum, to see if they have made any headway:

https://www.filmjackets.com/FEATURES/feature_LayerCake.htm

finally, send an email to these cats as well (Wested Leather), they may have some insight or can further direct you.

https://www.ekmpowershop4.com/ekmps/shops/westedcom/famous-filmwear-8-c.asp

hope this proves helpful!


----------



## LCChelseaBoots (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I was just curious if anyone had made any progress with the leather jacket.

Also, I was wondering about the raincoat Craig wears at the start of the film:

The t-shirt he wears is pretty standard, had a kind of different yoke, but it wasn't anything that out of the ordinary. However, his white shirt was kind of cool - high, two-button collar, but still a casual white shirt with a rumpled looking placket. Was this Kilgour, too?


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

*Quantum of Solace*

Anyone know the make of the casual clothes - especially the chinos in QofS as I am looking for a pair of slim fit - most are too baggy in the legs for me.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Is this thread serious?


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Zingari said:


> Anyone know the make of the casual clothes - especially the chinos in QofS as I am looking for a pair of slim fit - most are too baggy in the legs for me.


https://jamesbondlifestyle.com/index_clothing.php?m=cl


----------

